# British Chopper Down



## tomahawk6 (26 Apr 2014)

Sad news this morning about the crash of a British Army helo with five fatalities.

http://news.yahoo.com/5-nato-troops-killed-afghan-helicopter-crash-094838895.html

KABUL, Afghanistan (AP) — Five NATO troops died in a British helicopter crash Saturday in southern Afghanistan, authorities said, the single deadliest day this year for foreign forces as they prepare to withdraw from the country.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-27170955


----------



## CombatDoc (26 Apr 2014)

Very sad. Condolences to their family, friends and colleagues.


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Apr 2014)

Update: The chopper was a Lynx with 5 on board 3 aircrew,RAF member and an Army Reservist.

https://www.gov.uk/government/fatalities/five-uk-service-personnel-killed-in-afghanistan



> The crash happened during a routine flight in Kandahar Province, southern Afghanistan, on 26 April 2014. Three of the servicemen were from the Army Air Corps, based at RAF Odiham in Hampshire. One was a Royal Air Force serviceman also based at RAF Odiham. One was a member of the Army Reserve from 3 Military Intelligence Battalion, based in London.
> 
> Commander Joint Helicopter Command, Major General Richard Felton, said:
> 
> ...


----------



## Good2Golf (26 Apr 2014)

RIP to the aviators and soldiers lost in the crash.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Apr 2014)

RIP


----------



## tomahawk6 (27 Apr 2014)

Update: The Lynx was part of a squadron that supported special operations and the pilots were among the most skilled.The names will be released today.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/afghanistan/10791194/Armys-most-skilled-pilots-among-five-killed-in-Afghanistan-helicopter-crash.html

MoD has released the names and a bit of background on each service member killed. RIP  

https://www.gov.uk/government/fatalities/five-uk-service-personnel-killed-in-afghanistan

It is with great sadness that the Ministry of Defence has confirmed the names of the five service personnel who lost their lives following the crash of a Lynx helicopter in southern Afghanistan on 26 April 2014.

They are: Captain Thomas Clarke Army Air Corps; Flight Lieutenant Rakesh Chauhan Royal Air Force; Warrant Officer Class 2 Spencer Faulkner Army Air Corps; Corporal James Walters Army Air Corps and Lance Corporal Oliver Thomas Intelligence Corps.


----------

